# New Vape Advice!!



## Shaun (25/5/16)

Hi Everyone, 

It's been quite some time since i have been active on the forums... Im on the hunt for a new vape, my second vape!

The first was a pen style vv vspinner battery with a mini protank 2. It worked well while i had it, but after much use it started to give me endless issues and eventually i lost it somewhere, probably for the best!

Now returning to the scene and there are so many more different new products and have no clue where to begin... What i do know is that i would like a bigger tank on a mini box type device one that has really caught my eye is the kanger subox mini! Is it current or are there others i should be considering? 

Your advice would be awesome


----------



## Andre (25/5/16)

Kanger Toptank Mini kit (replaced the Subtank) is always a good buy.

Also consider the Eleaf Pico kit (Pico mod with Melo3 Mini) if you want smaller.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/16)

Welcome back @Shaun 

Much has changed since the Spinner/ProTank, there are countless options available to vapers these days. These are kit options I would consider:

iStick Pico with Melo 3 tank (So much of tiny awesomeness)
Joyetech VTC Mini with Cubis (Features galore, dependable and comfortable with the added bonus that the Cubis tank refuses to leak)
Kangertech Toptank Mini kit (Replaces the Subox kit, the Toptank is essentially the same thing but with a top fill option)

Word of caution with the Kangertech products though, if the sight of flaking paint freaks you out then better to look elsewhere, for some reason Kanger has still not figured out how to make paint stick to metal. Joyetech's paint finishes are impeccable. 

Something to look out for is the upcoming Kangertech Protank 4 which uses the current range of standard coils and also includes a RBA deck that will hold a pair of claptons. In my opinion the Protank 4 on the VTC Mini would kick butt. But don't overlook that Pico kit, it really is pretty impressive, 75W with various temp control options in such a small package.


----------



## Stosta (25/5/16)

Topbox Mini kit will be the way, come to the dark side, we have cookies, and all that jazz!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Shaun (26/5/16)

Thanks for the feedback guys!! Just placed an order with Sir Vape for the top box mini kit + battery and a couple juices cannot wait!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (26/5/16)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for the feedback guys!! Just placed an order with Sir Vape for the top box mini kit + battery and a couple juices cannot wait!!


It's a great kit, you're going to love it


----------



## Neal (26/5/16)

Topbox mini is a great piece of kit, if paint problems are an issue (not sure while Kangertech have not addressed this) the platinum version looks great, but is slightly more expensive, or less cheap, depending on how you look at it. Hope you get sorted mate.


----------



## korn1 (24/6/16)

Hi sorry for the necro but with the topbox can you use samsung 25R batteries? It says 30A or more in the booklet :/


----------



## BumbleBee (24/6/16)

korn1 said:


> Hi sorry for the necro but with the topbox can you use samsung 25R batteries? It says 30A or more in the booklet :/


The Samsung 25R will work just fine as will most 20A batteries like the Samsung 30Q and the LG HG2

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Shaun (29/3/17)

Im back again.. To revive this thread once again im in search of yet another device... Very unimpressed with the topbox... The tank leaked all the time... found that it was due too poorly made coils, i can delve into detail should anyone want to know. The only coil that did not leak was the supplied RBA... 
Also to note if you drop the device the battery pin gets stuck. I had to reluctantly open the device to free the pin knowing that doing so would void any warranty.. And then finally my breaking point, it started to fire on its own. It could be placed on the table in front of me not being touched and you could here the juice start to sizzle!! I couldn't understand why my battery was draining so quickly all the time!! 
Anyway long story short my whole vaping experience has been nothing but problematic... Back on the ciggarettes once again because i cannot find a device that works long enough to keep me smoke free!!


----------



## daniel craig (29/3/17)

Shaun said:


> Im back again.. To revive this thread once again im in search of yet another device... Very unimpressed with the topbox... The tank leaked all the time... found that it was due too poorly made coils, i can delve into detail should anyone want to know. The only coil that did not leak was the supplied RBA...
> Also to note if you drop the device the battery pin gets stuck. I had to reluctantly open the device to free the pin knowing that doing so would void any warranty.. And then finally my breaking point, it started to fire on its own. It could be placed on the table in front of me not being touched and you could here the juice start to sizzle!! I couldn't understand why my battery was draining so quickly all the time!!
> Anyway long story short my whole vaping experience has been nothing but problematic... Back on the ciggarettes once again because i cannot find a device that works long enough to keep me smoke free!!


The Pico with a Melo III tank would be an excellent starting point. The Pico has no such issues like your Top box and the Melo vapes really nice. 

If it's battery life you need, then look at a decent 2 cell mod. There are many options out there like the Minikin or the Wismec Predator which @Sir Vape has a great price. You could also get a good, easy to rebuild RTA or a commercial tank. There are many great RTA's like the Serpent Mini 25, Engine Nano (check out my review on it in the reviews section) or even the Merlin Mini (Check out my review in the reviews section) or Merlin RDTA (easy to wick, great flavor). If it's commercial tanks that you want, the TFV8 seems to be favourable to many but it does drink the juice.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (29/3/17)

Hi @Shaun

Sorry to hear about your bad experiences! As @Andre suggested above, the Eleaf Pico kit is a solid performer (and almost a year after his post, is still not 'outdated' and remains one of the best starter kits). I've had a Pico mod before for a few months (sold to buy a complete kit in a different color) and a complete kit for the last 8 months (although I mostly just use the mod with RTAs / RDAs, but when I use the tank for convenience it performs great with no leakage) and I haven't had a single day's problems with mine. I have also seen almost no major problems with this mod or tank (especially the 2 ml version, it also comes in a 4 ml - which to my subjective mind looks a bit strange on the tiny mod and apparently also suffers with airlock issues when you use the Vaporesso CCell ceramic coils which are compatible with the tanks and which provide much longer coil life) mentioned on the forum.

The full black, full stainless, white, and pink versions are available at a very good price here: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/istick-pico-75w-tc

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shaun (1/4/17)

daniel craig said:


> The Pico with a Melo III tank would be an excellent starting point. The Pico has no such issues like your Top box and the Melo vapes really nice.
> 
> If it's battery life you need, then look at a decent 2 cell mod. There are many options out there like the Minikin or the Wismec Predator which @Sir Vape has a great price. You could also get a good, easy to rebuild RTA or a commercial tank. There are many great RTA's like the Serpent Mini 25, Engine Nano (check out my review on it in the reviews section) or even the Merlin Mini (Check out my review in the reviews section) or Merlin RDTA (easy to wick, great flavor). If it's commercial tanks that you want, the TFV8 seems to be favourable to many but it does drink the juice.





Lingogrey said:


> Hi @Shaun
> 
> Sorry to hear about your bad experiences! As @Andre suggested above, the Eleaf Pico kit is a solid performer (and almost a year after his post, is still not 'outdated' and remains one of the best starter kits). I've had a Pico mod before for a few months (sold to buy a complete kit in a different color) and a complete kit for the last 8 months (although I mostly just use the mod with RTAs / RDAs, but when I use the tank for convenience it performs great with no leakage) and I haven't had a single day's problems with mine. I have also seen almost no major problems with this mod or tank (especially the 2 ml version, it also comes in a 4 ml - which to my subjective mind looks a bit strange on the tiny mod and apparently also suffers with airlock issues when you use the Vaporesso CCell ceramic coils which are compatible with the tanks and which provide much longer coil life) mentioned on the forum.
> 
> The full black, full stainless, white, and pink versions are available at a very good price here: https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/istick-pico-75w-tc



Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated! I tried to jump on the that deal @vapeclub for the full black kit but im too late... they're sold out... I'll look around and try and get up to speed with what is on the market! What has caught my eye is the smok alien & wismec predator wondering if a bit overkill at this stage?


----------



## Raindance (1/4/17)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated! I tried to jump on the that deal @vapeclub for the full black kit but im too late... they're sold out... I'll look around and try and get up to speed with what is on the market! What has caught my eye is the smok alien & wismec predator wondering if a bit overkill at this stage?



Don't worry about the overkill concern. If your experience is anything like mine you will buy it eventually and until you do, never actually be totally happy with what you bought instead. That second best feeling can nag in the background and you end up spending more by having purchased mods you did not really feel good about. If its what you really want, just do it!

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (1/4/17)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated! I tried to jump on the that deal @vapeclub for the full black kit but im too late... they're sold out... I'll look around and try and get up to speed with what is on the market! What has caught my eye is the smok alien & wismec predator wondering if a bit overkill at this stage?


If you are considering a dual battery mod then go with one off the bat. It gives you better battery life and the size increase also ensures compatibility with atomizer bigger than 22mm. But I must say the pico's size is awesome. My Alien was a little heavy and bulky for pants pocket but still doable. My Pico is very happy in my pocket.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (1/4/17)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated! I tried to jump on the that deal @vapeclub for the full black kit but im too late... they're sold out... I'll look around and try and get up to speed with what is on the market! What has caught my eye is the smok alien & wismec predator wondering if a bit overkill at this stage?


I think you are on the right track,as a happy Alien owner I wholeheartedly recommend it.The Predator is fairly new but looks good.The Alien kit is reasonably priced.As far as tanks go I can't recommend the OBS Engine series high enough,simpley the best in every category also reasonably priced.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Shaun (3/4/17)

kev mac said:


> I think you are on the right track,as a happy Alien owner I wholeheartedly recommend it.The Predator is fairly new but looks good.The Alien kit is reasonably priced.As far as tanks go I can't recommend the OBS Engine series high enough,simpley the best in every category also reasonably priced.



I think the alien wins this round now the task of finding someone with stock at a decent price!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lingogrey (3/4/17)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for the advice! Much appreciated! I tried to jump on the that deal @vapeclub for the full black kit but im too late... they're sold out... I'll look around and try and get up to speed with what is on the market! What has caught my eye is the smok alien & wismec predator wondering if a bit overkill at this stage?





Raindance said:


> Don't worry about the overkill concern. If your experience is anything like mine you will buy it eventually and until you do, never actually be totally happy with what you bought instead. That second best feeling can nag in the background and you end up spending more by having purchased mods you did not really feel good about. If its what you really want, just do it!
> 
> Regards





Shaun said:


> I think the alien wins this round now the task of finding someone with stock at a decent price!


I've never used an Alien (or Baby Beast Tank), but most owners seem very happy with theirs besides the paint reportedly peeling on many of the mods: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/how-bad-is-the-paint-issue-on-the-smok-alien.t34309/ However, it seems as if this happened to some people and not to others and some also say that this was only an issue on the first batch. From what I have seen, the Predator (as just a mod, not necessarily the kit including the tank) has been getting rave reviews, with most reviewers saying that they prefer it to the Alien, but the Baby Beast tank will probably give you more flexibility (in terms of coils, having an RBA etc) than the Wismec Elabo (the Wismec Mod, despite it's 'better' reviews, and the kit, is significantly less expensive than the Smok, however)

The Alien kits, Predator kits, Alien mods, Predator mods, Baby Beast tanks, and a variety of excellent RTA's are available at Vapeclub (I don't always just list stuff from Vapeclub , although they are one of my two go-to hardware vendors, but they are the only vendor that I saw who has everything mentioned - and at great prices):

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/starter-kits-and-combos/products/smok-alien-kit-220w
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collecti...edator-228-and-elabo-sub-ohm-tank-starter-kit
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/smok-alien-mod
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/copy-of-wismec-predator-228-tc-mod
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/smok-tfv8-baby
https://www.vapeclub.co.za/collections/rebuild-able-atomisers

All the best with your purchase!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel (3/4/17)

Dragon Vape had some specials on these kits. 
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/smok-alien-kit/
http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/wismec-predator-228-elabo-kit/

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shaun (4/4/17)

gdigitel said:


> Dragon Vape had some specials on these kits.
> http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/smok-alien-kit/
> http://dragonvape.thisistap.com/product/wismec-predator-228-elabo-kit/



I think im pretty much sold on the alien. They seem to be quite a hot item! No stock left from dragon vape... Except for one in Gold colour which im not to keen on...

I was wondering if i should get the mod only and the TFV8 complete kit. I'd then have the RBA head for future use? I haven't really read up anything on the baby beast tank supplied in the kit. What do you guys think?


----------



## gdigitel (4/4/17)

Shaun said:


> I think im pretty much sold on the alien. They seem to be quite a hot item! No stock left from dragon vape... Except for one in Gold colour which im not to keen on...
> 
> I was wondering if i should get the mod only and the TFV8 complete kit. I'd then have the RBA head for future use? I haven't really read up anything on the baby beast tank supplied in the kit. What do you guys think?


Consider the Big Baby Beast with the Alien. The RBA is included in that too and it's a nice size tank.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## William Vermaak (4/4/17)

Shaun said:


> I think im pretty much sold on the alien. They seem to be quite a hot item! No stock left from dragon vape... Except for one in Gold colour which im not to keen on...
> 
> I was wondering if i should get the mod only and the TFV8 complete kit. I'd then have the RBA head for future use? I haven't really read up anything on the baby beast tank supplied in the kit. What do you guys think?



Hey bud. I personally am not a fan of the RBA options on the Smok tanks. If you are going to buy their coils they are awesome but not for building. I run iJoy Exo XL tanks on all my daily mods as they are awesome to build on and if you don't want to build you can screw in a pre-made coil. I've got one on my Alien and G-Priv and the one for my Predator is on it's way. My 2c 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Shaun (7/4/17)

Thanks for all the feedback and advice everyone!! I have pulled the trigger on the alien 220w kit paired with a bottle of voodoo juice - bloody sunday & complex chaos crusty custard! couldn't afford spares right now so hopefully the two supplied coils last long enough! Next i'll probably upgrade to the big baby beast and a standalone battery charger.


----------



## Silver (7/4/17)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and advice everyone!! I have pulled the trigger on the alien 220w kit paired with a bottle of voodoo juice - bloody sunday & complex chaos crusty custard! couldn't afford spares right now so hopefully the two supplied coils last long enough! Next i'll probably upgrade to the big baby beast and a standalone battery charger.



Good luck with it @Shaun 
Let us know how it goes and how you like the juices


----------



## Stosta (7/4/17)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and advice everyone!! I have pulled the trigger on the alien 220w kit paired with a bottle of voodoo juice - bloody sunday & complex chaos crusty custard! couldn't afford spares right now so hopefully the two supplied coils last long enough! Next i'll probably upgrade to the big baby beast and a standalone battery charger.


I haven't tried Bloody Sunday, but Crusty Custard is delicious!

Interestingly enough the first two juices I bought was a Voodoo Juice (Gravestone I think it was called) and Complex Chaos (Crusty Custard). I'm a sucker for good branding! 

Wishing you the best for your vape journey!


----------



## Shaun (7/4/17)

Stosta said:


> I haven't tried Bloody Sunday, but Crusty Custard is delicious!
> 
> Interestingly enough the first two juices I bought was a Voodoo Juice (Gravestone I think it was called) and Complex Chaos (Crusty Custard). I'm a sucker for good branding!
> 
> Wishing you the best for your vape journey!



You and me both!  Good branding does indeed influence my juice purchases!


----------



## Shaun (18/4/17)

So received my alien kit! problem is i haven't been able to try it yet...

My batteries have been sitting for quite some time.. not sure if they don't have enough power to fire up the device... I don't have a charger to check as i only charge through the device. 

So what would you be your best suggestion as to what batteries to get for the alien? Will invest in a charger as well, maybe my existing batteries are still okay!


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

Shaun said:


> Thanks for all the feedback and advice everyone!! I have pulled the trigger on the alien 220w kit paired with a bottle of voodoo juice - bloody sunday & complex chaos crusty custard! couldn't afford spares right now so hopefully the two supplied coils last long enough! Next i'll probably upgrade to the big baby beast and a standalone battery charger.



Good move bro... You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

Shaun said:


> So received my alien kit! problem is i haven't been able to try it yet...
> 
> My batteries have been sitting for quite some time.. not sure if they don't have enough power to fire up the device... I don't have a charger to check as i only charge through the device.
> 
> So what would you be your best suggestion as to what batteries to get for the alien? Will invest in a charger as well, maybe my existing batteries are still okay!



Put the batteries the correct way in the device. The screen should flash the version of software its running. Plug it in to ur pc or wall outlet via the supplied micro usb cable. Click the fire button 5 times fast in succession and it should fire up within a couple of seconds. It will ask you if its a new coil or old coil... select the up arrow to confirm its a new coil and you should be vape ready. Keep in mind you need to prime your coils to get the best out of them


----------



## Shaun (18/4/17)

Amir said:


> Put the batteries the correct way in the device. The screen should flash the version of software its running. Plug it in to ur pc or wall outlet via the supplied micro usb cable. Click the fire button 5 times fast in succession and it should fire up within a couple of seconds. It will ask you if its a new coil or old coil... select the up arrow to confirm its a new coil and you should be vape ready. Keep in mind you need to prime your coils to get the best out of them



They were definitely inserted the correct way... Problem is the batteries i have haven't been used in months, i think they have drained. nothing happens on the device when inserted. 

Not even while plugged in via the usb cable.

So my question was for recommendations / suggestions on new batteries. And how can i tell if my existing batteries are still okay!


----------



## Amir (18/4/17)

Shaun said:


> They were definitely inserted the correct way... Problem is the batteries i have haven't been used in months, i think they have drained. nothing happens on the device when inserted.
> 
> Not even while plugged in via the usb cable.
> 
> So my question was for recommendations / suggestions on new batteries. And how can i tell if my existing batteries are still okay!



LG brown choc's always work great for the regulated mods and to answer your second question, try them in a friends device to see if they work or go to local B&M and ask them to put it in an external charger.


----------



## gdigitel (18/4/17)

Some external chargers have a battery doctor function which may be able to resuscitate a severely drained battery. It does take quite some time for the process to complete though.

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (18/4/17)

@Shaun checkout vape-sa classifieds and vape traders durban (saw the PMB on your profile and maybe you visit durban) on facebook for buying and selling mods. saw loads of alien kits on there but i personally always prefer new mods and don't mind second hand tanks etc


----------



## Shaun (19/4/17)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> @Shaun checkout vape-sa classifieds and vape traders durban (saw the PMB on your profile and maybe you visit durban) on facebook for buying and selling mods. saw loads of alien kits on there but i personally always prefer new mods and don't mind second hand tanks etc



Already bought the mod! now looking for batteries! Thanks for the input though.


----------



## Shaun (19/4/17)

What about the samsung 30Q's?

https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/samsung-3000-mah-inr18650-30q?variant=8962806531


----------



## Andre (19/4/17)

Shaun said:


> What about the samsung 30Q's?
> 
> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/samsung-3000-mah-inr18650-30q?variant=8962806531


Great batteries!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Amir (19/4/17)

Shaun said:


> What about the samsung 30Q's?
> 
> https://www.vapeclub.co.za/products/samsung-3000-mah-inr18650-30q?variant=8962806531



I'm using those in my hotcig and im quite impressed with them


----------



## Shaun (5/5/17)

Just an update, i ended up buying 2 samsung 30Qs along with a dedicated charger only to discover there was absolutely nothing wrong with my batteries... Finally got the vendor to collect the faulty alien device yesterday. What a long and painful journey to an upgrade...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CeeJay (5/5/17)

I also just recently purchased the Alien kit, my upgrade after 1 week with an Ijust S. The TFV8 only holds 2ml, I found it to be a problem constantly filling it, also the tiny filling hole was sometimes an issue with air lock as I work on the road. Yesterday I purchased the Troll RTA and I'm amazed at how much flavour I've been missing out on with the TFV8. So that's my 2c, great mod but you'll love it even more with a better tank.


----------



## Shaun (15/5/17)

To conclude this thread, Finally have a working device! Smoked my last cig last Sunday and officially smoke free for 7d 15h Lets hope i can keep it up!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (15/5/17)

Shaun said:


> To conclude this thread, Finally have a working device! Smoked my last cig last Sunday and officially smoke free for 7d 15h Lets hope i can keep it up!!!


Great stuff! You have done the hard yards. Your taste buds should start coming back with a vengeance soon. Enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/17)

Well done!


----------

